# Getting accepted for egg share?



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, i'm new to egg share. Had a meeting with the egg share nurse, to sign and fill out forms. Had to fill out a form describing my characteristics. Once i sent that back in, i would be told if i have been accepted for egg share. Generally, how long should that take to decide? Had some bloods taken as well. 

Any info or advice would be great.

Thanks, Donna x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I cant remember exactly but we were provisionally accepted within a day or so, and then finally accepted when my blood tests had come back as ok.  It shouldnt be long!  Hope this helps, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here mouse...I've been provisionally accepted until all blood results come back clear. I'm seeing the counsellor on Wednesday.

Vicki


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

It doesnt take long at all as soon as your results are back then its all go
I was matched in 2 hours once my last results were faxed back!
Good Luck


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

just wanted to say hi, and wish you all the luck for being accepted. hope all goes well for you all
love rosina xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww thank you Rosina x x x


----------

